# Gestational Diabetes



## misspriss

Anyone else with GD? I was just diagnosed yesterday, haven't even met with the doctor or dietitian yet, just got the news from the lab tech. They gave me a simple diet sheet to follow until someone follows up with me.

I don't feel like it's a huge change from my regular diet, just less pasta and more veggies, but it makes things like snacking hard and I'm supposed to eat every couple of hours.


----------



## KRobbo

Snacking is ok, just always pair a protein with your carb. Like cheese and apple, nuts and fruit. I'm on my third pregnancy and just waiting for diagnosis of GD for the third time. Do you have your monitoring kit yet? Without that it's hard to not what you can and can't eat as everyone is different.


----------



## misspriss

KRobbo said:


> Snacking is ok, just always pair a protein with your carb. Like cheese and apple, nuts and fruit. I'm on my third pregnancy and just waiting for diagnosis of GD for the third time. Do you have your monitoring kit yet? Without that it's hard to not what you can and can't eat as everyone is different.

No. I just had the test Thursday, they gave me a half page diet sheet and said to follow that until the dietitian contacts me. My next prenatal appointment is not for two weeks. I wish they had called today. I wish I had a testing kit, so I could actually see what bothers me and what doesn't. But nope, not yet. I don't know if the doctor will provide one, or should I just go to the store and buy one? No one has told me anything really. I have anxiety and I'm really stressing about it.


----------



## KRobbo

Where are you based? In the UK you will get one at your first appointment with the diabetic team. My diet at the moment is porridge and berries for breakfast, apple and cheese for snack 1, salad and meat or tuna for lunch with a small slice of wholewheat bread, oatcakes and cottage cheese for snack and then meat, sweet potatoes and veg for dinner. I might have another snack in the evening of a crumpet and ham. So at the moment I can tolerate some simple carbs but not a lot. I expect as I get further along that will change. I have known some people that have failed the test and can eat almost normally. Look into low GI diets for extra information. 

The main thing is no matter how much it sucks having to watch your diet so much your baby will be fine. As long as you monitor your levels when you get the machine the risk is low. Try not to worry and just do the best you can until your appointment. It really threw me too on my first pregnancy and I restricted so much that I lost weight and really struggled, now though it's second nature.


----------



## misspriss

Thanks, I am in the US, I have not had an appointment with the dietician yet.

I have had a hard time putting weight on this pregnancy already, but I considered it fine because I was overweight before I got pregnant.


----------



## misspriss

To be honest, the more I read the less overwhelming it is. I wish they'd gotten me in with the dietitian before the end of the week, as giving me more guidelines would help. I have found some excellent resources online though that have helped me understand more what I need to be eating, it isn't as low carb as I was afraid.

https://www.allinahealth.org/Health...tivity-stress-management/Basic-meal-planning/

This site has some basic meal planning guidelines that have helped me understand what I need from each meal and snacks, and how many general "blocks" of carbs I need per meal/per day.

Like 2-3 for breakfast and 3-4 at lunch and dinner, with 1-2 at snacks in between meals and before bed. That makes so much more sense to me than "just don't eat this until further notice".

This morning I had 6 strawberries (low carb fruit, don't plan on making this a regular thing though), a half cup of whole milk plain yogurt, 1 teaspoon of honey, and 4 slices of thin bacon. In the future, I will use stevia to sweeten the plain yogurt, but I did not think of that yet. The full meal had 24 grams of carbs, and 17 grams of protein.

For snack, I will have cashews (a higher carb nut but just watch portions), a cheese stick, and some crackers (again, just a serving). This will be 31 grams of carbs and 15 grams of protein.

It is not as restrictive as I had imagined. I do not think, for the time being, these amounts will cause me problems. I do understand that it may be harder to manage the further along I get though, and I am anxious to go ahead and start testing my blood glucose so I know how these things affect my blood sugar.


----------



## KRobbo

Another helpful thing maybe to use MyFitnessPal to log your food? You can ensure you are getting enough calories whilst monitoring carb intake. I track for 3/4 days every couple of weeks to check I am on track. However I'm only 17 weeks so will probably use it daily when I'm officially diagnosed this time. If you choose to use it let me know and we can diary share for food ideas! 

It isn't that restrictive although by the end of the pregnancy I am usually desperate for buttery toast on its own with no protein! In fact you can often find me eating toast and nursing at 3am!!


----------



## misspriss

I am using myfitness pal but I am just starting with it, I have used it in the past though. That is how I just "know" the carbs and protein in my meals, lol. I use it more for meal planning before I eat than logging what I did eat, I prefer to plan then make.


----------



## misspriss

I have eaten primal/high fat low carb in the past, I am more used to not eating TONS of carbs, and I already know which veggies are startchy carby ones and which aren't, stuff like that.


----------



## KRobbo

Sounds like you have it all in hand and are going to be just fine! Xx


----------



## misspriss

I hope, I am just stressed too because GD increases your risk of pre-e, which I had in my first pregnancy. :(


----------



## misspriss

Well I finally meet with the dietitian today! I have been keeping my food logs and have had very little trouble meeting my carb goals per meal/snack, except breakfast is usually lower on carbs than it should be.

My food diary is: https://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/ExistingFish

I also finally got my blood glucometer and test strips yesterday. I got in the afternoon, so my first reading was before dinner. I had an 82, which is good. 2 hours after dinner I got a 121.

Today, my fasting was 82, and 1 hour after breakfast it was 101.

My meter syncs with a handy app that looks like it will be helpful for keeping track of my carb intake and my readings.

I am feeling better about my diagnosis, less stressed. The diet is not as hard as I imagined, a lot of the stories online talk about how hard it is. Granted, I may get sick of eating the same things over....but honestly the only thing I have dropped is sugary treats and pasta. I've been able to eat everything else I normally eat, just watching my portions (eating less of carby things, measuring) and adding some other things, like nuts and more cheese. I'm developing less of a taste for sugary stuff too, all of a sudden plain yogurt doesn't taste as bad (although I have since learned flavored yogurt is okay, if you watch your portions).


----------



## KRobbo

I got my diagnosis today so I have an appointment next Thursday to get my new monitor - this will be my third monitor now. I hope mine has a snazzy app!

What are the levels you have to meet? In the U.K. It's 4-7 after eating and under 6 fasting I think. It's been three years so I need to check that guidelines haven't changed. They are more concerned with my fasting numbers than my 2 hour results. 

That's good if that's all you have had to cut out, I cant eat more than 1 slice of bread or white potatoes. 

It does get boring but at least you won't be doing this for the whole 9 months. I do get a bit sick of meat sometimes.


----------



## misspriss

I had a 4.5 fasting and a 6.7 after dinner last night and a 5.5 after breakfast (1 hr). We use mg/dl, not mmol/L.


----------



## misspriss

I will not know if I need to cut out more until I get morr testing, that is just carb counts I haven't been able to test my blood until yesterday afternoon.


----------



## KRobbo

They're good numbers! I really think you'll be able to control this with diet alone. Let me know how you get on x


----------



## misspriss

KRobbo said:


> They're good numbers! I really think you'll be able to control this with diet alone. Let me know how you get on x

My appointment went well. She explained it will probably go well for most of the rest of my pregnancy, that the 3 hour test is meant to simulate what would happen later in your pregnancy. My test numbers were not outrageous either.

Hopefully we will be able to control it with diet and maybe some exercise too. I hope!

My 2 hour after lunch was 94, so that was good. I had chick-fil-a, a chicken club sandwich and a side salad with a diet lemonade.

My targets are 70-90 fasting, 120 or less at 2 hours post meal. If I measured 1 hour post meal it's 140, but they want me to do 2 hour. I think that is very similar to the UK guidelines, just a different measure.

Yeah, the app is awesome. I have a OneTouch Verio Flex, I'm very happy with it. I did have a copay, it wasn't "free" per se, but I think I'd rather pay the $10 copay and get one with bluetooth and the app than chance it on a free one that the dietitian had, ya know? Although the monitors are not expensive, it was only $18 total I think, it's the test strips that get pricey in the long run. However, for gestational, you won't even need test strips that long.


----------



## KRobbo

So glad it went well for you. I've been buying my own test strips for the past few weeks and it is expensive! The best thing about my diagnosis today is that I'll get them free on prescription from next week. 

Your numbers sound good, I like the way you do it there as it feels like you get bigger windows, I know in reality they are the same but 120 or less seems easier than 4-7 for the 2 hour test! 

Best of luck with your continued monitoring!


----------



## KRobbo

My fasting levels were 6.1 this morning so not good as they need to be 5.6 or lower. I'm going to keep monitoring and trialling different snacks and exercise but I'm not hopeful that I can avoid insulin.


----------



## misspriss

Oh that sucks. What did you have for your bedtime snack?

Mine was 83, or 4.6. (You can just multiply or divide by 18 to convert from mg/dL to mmol/L). Before bed I had the most disgusting smoothie. I'm bad at making smoothies. I couldn't finish it, but I ate most of it.


----------



## KRobbo

I had cottage cheese on whole meal toast, I'd just completed a pregnancy hiit class and needed more food. I'm going to try oatcakes and cheese tonight on recommendation of a GD support website I'm on. Its linked to this website https://www.gestationaldiabetes.co.uk/diagnosed-with-gestational-diabetes/

I'm not sure if you can join the FB group as it says it's UK only but there is loads of great info on the website


----------



## misspriss

I'd love to be in a pregnancy exercise class, but the only ones I have found are at an awful time for our family.


----------



## misspriss

Thanks for the link to the website it does have a lot of good help so far, I'm going to keep reading on the diet tips.


----------



## KRobbo

I only found it today and honestly I'm so excited. I've never found support like this before and believe me I looked 5 years ago and again 3 years ago! It's only been around two years and it's fab! It even has a GD hospital bag section - I have been on it all day! Lol


----------



## misspriss

KRobbo said:


> I only found it today and honestly I'm so excited. I've never found support like this before and believe me I looked 5 years ago and again 3 years ago! It's only been around two years and it's fab! It even has a GD hospital bag section - I have been on it all day! Lol

OMG I didn't even think of during labor! They would not let me eat during labor with DD, at all. I guess it will have to be different with this baby, which is fine it will probably be helpful!


----------



## KRobbo

During labour and the hours before is one of the important times to keep your sugar under control, it shouldn't be too bad if you are still diet controlled. You'll just need to work out what snacks you can eat well in advance - protein bars are great!


----------



## misspriss

KRobbo said:


> During labour and the hours before is one of the important times to keep your sugar under control, it shouldn't be too bad if you are still diet controlled. You'll just need to work out what snacks you can eat well in advance - protein bars are great!

Apparently people in the US still struggle with their Dr telling them not to eat in the hospital, it's hospital policy so it's hard to go against that. They like to put you on a drip instead.

My reading 2 hours post lunch was a little high, 122 (6.7), it is supposed to be 120 or under.


----------



## KRobbo

That would be a fine reading in the U.K. sorry that's high for you. Have you pinpointed what it could be?


----------



## misspriss

KRobbo said:


> That would be a fine reading in the U.K. sorry that's high for you. Have you pinpointed what it could be?

Not sure, since I don't test after snacks/pre meals, it could be something from my snack or my meal, as both were under my carb goals.

In the US, for GD, they tell you 140 1 hour post meal, 120 2 hours. For regular diabetics, it's like 180 1 hour post meal and 140 2 hours post. I'm not sure why the guidelines are different for regular diabetics vs gestational diabetes.

That being said, I am only supposed to call the doctor if my readings are more than 10 points above (so 130 or 100 for fasting) for three readings _in a row_.


----------



## misspriss

Tested 2 hrs post _snack_, 78 (4.3), lowest reading yet. Good thing dinner is cooking!


----------



## misspriss

Good, my post dinner meal was 105 (5.8), so it was good. I had trouble eating enough at dinner though, I had a big dinner, chicken breast (baked), cheesy potatoes, and a huge serving of broccoli, and my carbs were still under my minimum goal so I had some watermelon after. It was a 600 calorie meal, which seems like a good number, but only 43g of carbs (should be 45-60) carbs, even with the potatoes! And watermelon!

*sigh* I'll get the hang of this eventually, probably about the time my numbers start acting up and I have to change it all! And it's not like 43 is terribly off, but my afternoon snack was only 10g and should have been at least 15g. We need to go grocery shopping and I'm running out of options, lol!


----------



## KRobbo

I don't carb count and haven't ever, I just make sure I have some carbs with every meal and avoid ketosis. I weigh portions e.g I had 40g of basmati rice with chilli yesterday, my reading was 7.3 so a little high. I'll have the same meal tomorrow and have 30g rice instead and add extra chilli and cheese. 

I had pizza last night which is something I'd never do usually. I ate 1 1/2 big slices, and then went for a 40 minute walk with my family. I did a reading at 1 hr and it 8.2, by 2 hours it was 6.4 though so I was really happy. Next time I'll stick to one slice and have a side of chicken wings instead. My fasting numbers were 5.7 this morning so still high but slightly better - I'm going to keep tweaking my bedtime snack and might even try a 2am snack next week.

4.3 after a snack? I have never been that low except with insulin. I do think I have high blood sugar all the time, my sister ate the same as me last night and got a higher reading than me and she's not even pregnant.

I do think it's a good thing to test after snacks for the first couple of weeks and then you can have 'go to' snacks and stop testing - then maybe test your snacks once a fortnight to check your levels haven't risen. I've been enjoying cottage cheese and avocado on a ryvita.


----------



## misspriss

Ah carb counting comes naturally to me, since I used to diet based on macros (this diet is similar to my diet before, but less protein and more fat because I am pregnant not lifting weights).

It was only a 10g snack, higher in fat and protein (nuts and cheese), but still it was lower than my AM fasting numbers! I got an 86 (4.7) this morning, which is good.

I may be going out for breakfast so we will see how that goes.


----------



## misspriss

Well today went swell, although I didn't eat breakfast as early as I should and skipped my snack between breakfast and lunch because breakfast was late.

86 (4.7) - fasting
95 (5.3) - 2 hr (breakfast)
102 (5.6) - 2 hr (lunch)
107 (5.9) -2hr (dinner)

I had Chick Fil A for breakfast with a coffee from Dunkin Donuts (sugar free and made with half and half). I had a tuna sandwich on wheat with pretzels for lunch, and maceroni and cheese with meat added for dinner (so a big pasta dinner). I was a bit worried about my dinner numbers but I seem to have done just fine.

I also went shopping and spent a crap ton of money on food, most of which was CHEESE. I got string cheese, cheese squares, shredded cheese (2 bags), sliced cheese, and velveeta. I also bought a bunch of chobani whole milk yogurt as it was on sale and has a carb level in the snack range (12-15g). I also got some sweeter chobanis (low fat ones, not whole milk) which have carbs in the 20-25 range, still an acceptable snack.


----------



## KRobbo

Omg the cheese yesterday I bough blocknof cheese, cheese string, babybel, cheese slices, smoked cheese and cottage cheese! It's a good job my dairy intolerance disappears when I'm pregnant! 

My numbers weren't great yesterday. Friday was great because I rally focused on it. Yesterday was my sons birthday party and I was so busy that food became a low priority. So I had three high numbers in a day, after evening meal was ridiculous at 9.4 (190). This was leftover pizza without the 40 minute walk and just shows the power of exercise. I'm feeling disheartened , I'm only 18 weeks and there is so long to go.

Today will be a good day! My fasting was 5.5 which is bang on target and that was without a bedtime snack. 

Your numbers are fab, you get numbers I didn't not even get when not pregnant.


----------



## misspriss

I am worried about my daughters birthday coming up, today is Mothers day, all kinds of "special occasions"..

Glad you had a good fasting number today!


----------



## misspriss

KRobbo said:


> Omg the cheese yesterday I bough blocknof cheese, cheese string, babybel, cheese slices, smoked cheese and cottage cheese! It's a good job my dairy intolerance disappears when I'm pregnant!
> 
> My numbers weren't great yesterday. Friday was great because I rally focused on it. Yesterday was my sons birthday party and I was so busy that food became a low priority. So I had three high numbers in a day, after evening meal was ridiculous at 9.4 (190). This was leftover pizza without the 40 minute walk and just shows the power of exercise. I'm feeling disheartened , I'm only 18 weeks and there is so long to go.
> 
> Today will be a good day! My fasting was 5.5 which is bang on target and that was without a bedtime snack.
> 
> Your numbers are fab, you get numbers I didn't not even get when not pregnant.

Oh wow that pizza really did cause it high! My dietitian said pizza was a tricky one, that a lot of people have problems with it. But that exercise really does help! The one time I had pizza it was fine, but it was thin crust and nasty (I LOVE a thicker crust).

Well I guess you could say I exercised between breakfast and lunch, which my numbers were best after breakfast. We went out to breakfast, then I hustled the kids to Target for what turned into and almost 2 hour shopping trip, which I was walking and pushing the buggy the whole time, so I guess it's exercise...

That was why I was so surprised to get the diagnosis, no one in my family has diabetes, it isn't even on the radar - we have heart disease! High blood pressure! Stroke! But no diabetes! :haha: So I was fully expecting to pass the test, since I passed with my first two with flying colors. But, apparently the test simulates the strain on your body further in pregnancy, and people who "barely" fail (like me) may go a lot of the rest of their pregnancy diet controlled. I hope so.

It sounds like you are off to a great start! I've wondered what would happen if I wasn't doing the bedtime snack, but TBH, it's actually helped with the nighttime indigestion. I always thought the answer was to eat earlier, but perhaps it's to eat small before bed. I have only had to take heartburn medicine once since I started the GD diet.


----------



## misspriss

Ugh I had pizza today and I was a wee bit high, but not bad 124 (6.8). Pizza is just tricky. Next time I want to indulge I will go walking after!


----------



## KRobbo

I'm going to make my own pizza next time on a whole meal wrap! I've had a day of all in target numbers so I'm feeling much happier!


----------



## misspriss

Oh yay! Glad you have been on target!

I got thin crust last time but it was bad so this was regular, fluffy crust...it was good. I had to get a medium pizza so I could stay under my goals. 124 is not terrible, just and indication I need to be more careful.


----------



## misspriss

Ugh, got my highest reading 2 hours after dinner, 133 (7.4). I went a long time between lunch and dinner, which probably isn't the greatest. It was also a lower protein and fat meal.


----------



## KRobbo

I got a high reading from a sweet potato with tuna and salad the other week and I really panicked. Then I realised that it had been 5 hours since breakfast and I hadn't snacked at all - this can make a huge difference to a meal as your blood sugar was probably high before you ate from all the extra glucose dumped in your blood for energy. I bet if you try the same meal with a snack a couple of hours before hand it would be ok, even better et if you can tweak it a little. 

High readings are so disheartening though.


----------



## misspriss

Yeah. But I am noticing a trend anyway, maybe something does need tweaking.

My fasting number has been great, as well as my post-breakfast number. But all the days I've taken it, my numbers have been higher after lunch and dinner. Sometimes just a little higher but still good, but multiple times right around 120 which is my limit. I think I'm doing something different in the afternoon and evening that I'm not doing in the morning. Now, lunch and dinner are bigger than breakfast, as my dietitian has instructed me. Apparently most people do better in the afternoon/evening and struggle with the mornings, I guess I'm weird!

I had a super high calorie, high fat, high protein shake for bedtime snack last night, because I'd been slacking on my calories all day. I don't think I've had enough protein and fat with my lunches and dinner.

Even after my super fatty high protein smoothie, I had lost a pound this morning.


----------



## KRobbo

I found my breakfast readings really good and I realised today it's because of the school run! I ate the same yesterday and Saturday and got 6.7 (120), yet when I do the school run it's always 5.9 (105). The afternoon school run is after lunch testing so doesn't have an impact. Could that be something for you?


----------



## misspriss

No, we are all home all day. I do usually do the bulk of thr chores after breakfast during thr week, but these were weekend readings.

My diet plan has me eating less carbs at breakfast, so that is the most likely reason.


----------



## misspriss

misspriss said:


> Ugh I had pizza today and I was a wee bit high, but not bad 124 (6.8). Pizza is just tricky. Next time I want to indulge I will go walking after!

Funny thing, I had the leftover pizza today. Same amount of same pizza for lunch again, only this time I had a diet soda with it....and I got a 105 (5.8) instead of a 124 (6.8). This stuff is unpredictable. Oh well, good numbers are good numbers!

Making sure I stay on top of eating my snacks today, and not going a long time between lunch and dinner. Dinner will be late tonight, so I may have two smaller snacks between lunch and dinner, one at 2 and one at 4, since dinner will be at 6 and lunch and 12, instead of a bigger snack at 3....


----------



## misspriss

Had a better day today, I did go to the store so I walked for a bit.

85 (4.7) - fasting
87 (4.8) - 2 hr
106 (5.8) - 2 hr
92 (5.1) - 2 hr

Dinner was a little light on the carbs, I had steak, maceroni and cheese, and broccoli, but only 37g carbs worth, I'm supposed to shoot for 45-60g. Otherwise I've been spot on my goals and my numbers were good.


----------



## KRobbo

Sounds like a fab day! I'd be so happy with those numbers. You sound like you've really got this!


----------



## misspriss

Thanks for the encouragement, this is all new for me and it is stressful. I can;t help but worry this time next week it could be different.


----------



## KRobbo

They say 32-36 weeks it can get worse, there's a whole section on the website I linked to you the other day. It can be disheartening when that happens, it you do have wiggle room in your diet as you seem to be able to tolerate a good amount of carbs at the minute. You'll likely be faced with a decision on whether to lower carbs or add meds- I'm sure you'll be able to lower carbs as you're used to a paleo diet.

I just ate a homemade pizza on a whole meal wrap with loads of meat and cheese - it was delicious! It was almost too good so I'm going to drink loads of water and vigorously clean the house to ensure my levels are low enough to eat it again. This weekend I'm making low GI brownies as well.


----------



## misspriss

Well, after reading around a bit on the site I decided to test at 1 hour after breakfast (in addition to 2 hrs) to make sure I'm not "missing the spike" - it was fine, 95 at 1 hr (needed to be less than 140, so fiiinnnee).

I'm just going to keep doing what I'm doing, if it comes down to it to modify later, it comes down to modifying later. I have my first OB appointment since my diagnosis on Thursday, (I've seen the dietitian in the mean time) and I have a lot of questions about what it will mean for the future of my pregnancy. What kind of extra monitoring I should expect, will I get more growth scans? (seems likely) what about NSTs? How will this fit in with the probably additional testing I'll get for pre-eclampsia? etc. What will this mean for my birth? I can find TONS of information about what it means for the birth in the UK, apparently things are a bit more standardized there, or maybe they just publish more online.


----------



## KRobbo

I don't really know what a NST is, I don't think it's something we do in the UK. We get extra scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks - possibly more if measurements aren't right or issues are picked up. 

It sounds like we both have big appointments on Thursday and I hope you get your answers. I expect to come away with insulin for my fasting numbers tomorrow. My numbers are 5.5 to 6.1 (100-110) over the last week so not one number under target. They won't actually expect me to monitor yet as I won't get my kit until tomorrow but I'm not sure what difference I can make in another couple of weeks.


----------



## misspriss

KRobbo said:


> I don't really know what a NST is, I don't think it's something we do in the UK. We get extra scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks - possibly more if measurements aren't right or issues are picked up.
> 
> It sounds like we both have big appointments on Thursday and I hope you get your answers. I expect to come away with insulin for my fasting numbers tomorrow. My numbers are 5.5 to 6.1 (100-110) over the last week so not one number under target. They won't actually expect me to monitor yet as I won't get my kit until tomorrow but I'm not sure what difference I can make in another couple of weeks.

NST = non-stress test. I think they just have you sit on the fetal monitor for an hour or something, not complicated.

My fasting numbers are in the 80s (4.4-5). My post breakfast number today was below my fasting number!

Sucks having to do insulin, have you had to do it in your previous pregnancies?


----------



## KRobbo

Oh I've been on the monitor but not routinely. 

Yes I was on fast acting insulin with ds1 from 30 weeks and long and fast insulin with ds2 from about 10 weeks. I'm pretty sure in terms of food I can manage diet controlled for a bit longer at least but fasting is just so tricky. Tonight I am having a slightly later dinner and skipping the bedtime snack to see if that helps, I'm also going to take my immediate waking number so it's my true fasting number without moving. Wish me luck!


----------



## misspriss

KRobbo said:


> Oh I've been on the monitor but not routinely.
> 
> Yes I was on fast acting insulin with ds1 from 30 weeks and long and fast insulin with ds2 from about 10 weeks. I'm pretty sure in terms of food I can manage diet controlled for a bit longer at least but fasting is just so tricky. Tonight I am having a slightly later dinner and skipping the bedtime snack to see if that helps, I'm also going to take my immediate waking number so it's my true fasting number without moving. Wish me luck!

Good luck with it!

I'm just logging my food and logging my food. I put my numbers in my food journal so I can see meals that go with high numbers, etc - for my appointments.


----------



## misspriss

Ugh forgot to finger prick for the first time. After lunch I went out shopping with MIL. About 10 minutes before we were headed to a fast food place to get treats for the kids, I made a mental note when we got there I needed to wash my hands and test real quick and then I could eat the snack I packed while they ate their treats. Good plan, right?

Yeah I just went right to eating my snack. I looked at the clock later as I was wrapping up my snack I realized I had forgotten to test and it was too late I'd already eaten. So I tested 1 hr post snack, and it was nice and low a 94 (5.2), so I doubt it was high after lunch. I also ate the exact same meal for lunch that I did for dinner the night before, and it did not cause high numbers then.


----------



## misspriss

Oh and I had pasta for dinner tonight and got a good number after, so maybe I don't have to completely eliminate pasta for now :D

I had a 111 (6.2) 2 hrs post dinner.


----------



## KRobbo

Yay for being able to eat pasta! I can't tolerate it at all but I've found some protein pasta and I'm going to see if I can tolerate that at all. If not it's time to get the spiralizer out.

It's so easy to forget to test especially when you have other children. 

So my experiment didn't work 6.2 (112) this morning. 

On an exciting note my low carb healthy ice cream has come today and the sun is shining.


----------



## misspriss

Yay for low carb ice cream!


----------



## yoshy

Can I join in the discussion ladies? 

I'm 35 weeks today and just discovered I have GD a week and a half ago. I discovered at 31 weeks that I have polyhydramnios (excess amniotic fluid), and they had me retake the 3 hour glucose test (which I passed the first time), which then determined that the polyhydramnios was caused by GD.

My numbers are great so far (been tracking around 10 days so far), and I'm slowly testing to see what I can have more and less of (potatoes I can have slightly more, melon I need to keep to a max of 180g at a time, and pasta I can have a cup of pasta and still have great readings after an hour).
I even had Ben and Jerry's ice cream as part of my dinnertime carbs a few nights ago and while my reading was a little higher than I'd have liked 2 hours after eating (was 114 when usually it's under 110), it was still under 120.


----------



## KRobbo

Hi Yoshy! Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, at least you are on the home straight and won't have to do this for long. Sounds like you have made a good start working out what you can have and what amounts. How are you feeling about it all emotionally? It can be very overwhelming at first.

I've been at the diabetics clinic this afternoon and have been put on metformin to try and control my fasting numbers, she seems to think I'll be on insulin at some point too and she's probably right. I'm feeling a little disheartened and very tired and I have my pregnancy hiit class tonight. I'm going to treat myself to my low carb ice cream afterwards to make myself feel better.


----------



## misspriss

Yoshy welcome! 

I had a good appointment with the doctor today. We reviewed my readings first thing, he liked my myfitnesspal food logs. I asked him what would be different for me, if I should expect any extra testing or what. He said as long as I kept getting numbers like I was getting, I'd still be considered low risk and should expect nothing different. So that is good.

My BP was high, but the nurse had me practically hike across the whole building right before she took it and she walked SO FAST I was out of breath by the time I got to the chair. I noticed today that I've started waddling. :haha: My BP is always good at home and I'm assuming my urine was clean too because no one said anything.

They also straightened out the billing situation that has been a problem since 20 weeks...all I had to do was tell them I was using an FSA and they would have put it off to the end!


----------



## yoshy

KRobbo said:


> Hi Yoshy! Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, at least you are on the home straight and won't have to do this for long. Sounds like you have made a good start working out what you can have and what amounts. How are you feeling about it all emotionally? It can be very overwhelming at first.

I'm actually okay emotionally. I'm finding that there are certain treats I can still have in moderation (such as small amounts of Ben and Jerry's ice cream as the carb part of a snack), which helps a huge amount.

The hardest thing is not being able to have unlimited amounts of fruit, or to have fruit whenever I want it rather than only in between meals.
Oh, and also having to be so careful about making sure to eat at least every two hours. That one is a huge pain in the ass. I'm used to eating when I'm hungry, which can be anywhere from every hour and a half to every 3-4 hours, and so it's ahrd to remember to make sure to not go more than 2 hours.


----------



## KRobbo

I'm finding it hard to eat regularly too, the meds I'm on decrease appetite so I'm literally clock watching to make sure I eat enough! Do you have your kit yet for testing?

It's hot here today and I'd love an ice lolly!


----------



## misspriss

I think you can get sugar-free Popsicle (if that is what an iced lolly is...).

I am doing pretty good, I've had a few slightly high readings here and there, like over 120 (6.6) but not 130 (7.2). Just still figuring what I can and can't eat.

Trying to find ways to fit in working out, but not strenuously. Lol.


----------



## misspriss

Does taking a nap screw with your sugars?

I had a bad dream and woke up a bit early, DD woke up too. I at a Special K shake which has 23g carb (but 5g fiber, so really 18g) for breakfast. It also has high protein. Normally I have breakfasts and have the shake for my snack. I'm allowed to have up to 30g for breakfast and yesterday I had like 25g and did just fine, including fruit!

Well I laid down in the second hour post eating and took about an hour nap, and when I got up I got a 104 (5.7)! Which is not objectively high, but my after breakfasts are usually in the high 80s to low 90s (4.7-5.2)! Made me grumpy as I already had a high fasting number this morning 94 (5.2).

I guess starting out from a slightly higher fasting didn't help. But normally breakfast numbers are at or below my fasting for the morning at 2 hour.


----------



## misspriss

Well my post snack/breakfast was 81, so maybe the nap effect is short lived.


----------



## misspriss

Went out for lunch today, went over on my carbs quite a bit. Came home and looked up the nutrition information online, 75g carbs (should only be 45-60). Went to the store and walked it off, my 2 hour was only 110!


----------



## misspriss

Today went well.

Went to the dietitian, she said my numbers were "as good as anyone could hope for" and that I did not need to come back in again. She and I went over strategies for keeping my fasting numbers from continuing their upward trend, like getting good sleep and bedtime snack help, exercise strategies, etc. Went very well.

Then went to the OB, he said specifically "good sugar control" in my notes (he had an assistant helping him with his note taking, so he said that out loud and specific for her to put in). He only asked about my one "very" high number of 145, which I went out that night. I planned ahead and checked the nutrition info, but it just didn't work out. Baby measured 32cm fundal height, at 31 weeks that isn't concerningly high for fundal height. Heartbeat was good as well and baby is head down for now.


----------



## misspriss

Well tomorrow I go back to the doctor again, I've had a total of 2 "high" numbers since my last appointment, one was like 121 and one was around 130, no high fasting numbers. Hoping the doctor is happy (how could he not be :D ?)

I'm secretly hoping they could let me test every other day or something, as I've heard some people get to do if they are doing well....


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

May I join? I haven't received an official diagnosis yet but baby is measuring large and I have borderline too much fluid so my midwife had me start checking my glucose levels today and all day I had higher numbers than what she said she wanted me under. Tomorrow I'm supposed to receive a call from the diabetes center to create a plan for the remaining weeks. 

I'm frustrated that it crept up so late in pregnancy, I tested negative at 28 weeks.


----------



## KRobbo

Hello, sorry I've been quiet lately battling some issues with meds but I'm now on Insulin me settling into this new routine.

Welcome Mrs Dragonfly, where are you from? Sorry to hear about your numbers, is this your first time with GD?


----------



## KRobbo

Oh and I'm glad things are going so well for you misspriss! I hope it stay safe the same for you x


----------



## misspriss

KRobbo said:


> Hello, sorry I've been quiet lately battling some issues with meds but I'm now on Insulin me settling into this new routine.
> 
> Welcome Mrs Dragonfly, where are you from? Sorry to hear about your numbers, is this your first time with GD?

Sorry to hear you have been having issues, but sounds like it is settled better now?

Welcome Mrs Dragonfly! Hopefully things will go well for you, you do not have much longer to go!

I am feeling good about my doctor appointment today, my numbers have been good the past two weeks.


----------



## KRobbo

Yeah I was having bad numbers and I'm now on insulin night and day. Even though this is my third time I've been giving myself a hard time as I always feel like I could just try harder. It got to the stage where a breakfast of eggs, bacon and home made bread (carb free almond flour, Philadelphia and eggs) was giving me a reading of 7! I can't tolerate bread, potatoes, wraps, rice or pasta - not even the smallest amount. My lists of safe food was getting so small and I was hungry and exhausted. It's souls destroying when you see your numbers creep up but I feel more in control now I have the insulin- although I am still eating relatively low carb to keep the doses small.


----------



## misspriss

Well I had a good checkup, my doctor said just what I hoped he would. I now only have to test fasting and one meal per day, instead of all three meals!

My numbers were good, one high (132) in the past two weeks.

We had Chili's for lunch, I tested after to see if I did good picking food and I got a 109 (6.05) so that is good. I suppose I should use my "one meal" test for a home meal though. I thought I'd test after "out" meals - but in reality, there is nothing you can do if you've gone over at that point, and you are unlikely to repeat it. If we do a recipe at home, it's probably something I eat frequently and need to make sure is still "safe" because I will probably eat it again. Like I should probably test after my regular tuna salad with chips, to make sure I can still handle 2 pieces of bread and a serving of chips, IYKWIM.

Baby is measuring good and HB is good, one more two week appointment then it is once a week after that!


----------



## KRobbo

That all sounds good it sounds like you can still tolerate a great amount of carbs and that's a good plan for checking recipes at home.


----------



## KRobbo

How are you getting on? On the home straight now misspriss - are you planning any post labour treats? 

Things have really settled down for me, finally my fasting levels are low enough (16 units insulin) and I'm only needing a small amount of insulin for lunch and dinner (4-6 units) my numbers are stable and it's two weeks until my first growth scan so I can see how my hard work is paying off.


----------



## misspriss

KRobbo said:


> How are you getting on? On the home straight now misspriss - are you planning any post labour treats?
> 
> Things have really settled down for me, finally my fasting levels are low enough (16 units insulin) and I'm only needing a small amount of insulin for lunch and dinner (4-6 units) my numbers are stable and it's two weeks until my first growth scan so I can see how my hard work is paying off.

Really well actually, haven't had a single high number since switching to twice a day testing. Still sticking to the diet strictly.

So far my ideas (some I could pack, some date night ideas after):
- Dr Pepper (from a can, chilled, poured over ice)
- Cookies (really want to make homemade oatmeal)
- Doritos
- French Vanilla Swirl Iced Latte from Dunkin Donuts
- Cookies & Cream milkshake from Chick Fil A
- a bowl of ice cream so big I can't eat it all
- Purple Cow restruant
- Olive Garden
- Moe's

A lot of these items I can eat now, like I eat a single serving of ice cream every night for my bedtime snack - but a single serving is such a pitifiully small amount. I can have an Iced Latte with French Vanilla Sugar free and two Spenda, but I want a regular one with sugar. I eat doritos, but only an 11 chip sized serving. I can have 1 or 2 cookies for a snack, but no point in making home made cookies because it makes 4 dozen plus and I can only have 1-2 cookies. I can have diet Dr Pepper or Dr Pepper 10, but not regular. I don't feel my diet is super restricted in content, just restricted in size of portions.


----------



## misspriss

Also I'm not gaining any weight, I've actually lost 1-2lbs making my net gain this pregnancy 10-11lbs, I think that is low even for being overweight to start with.


----------



## KRobbo

How's it going? Low weight gain is one of the perks of GD with pregnancy - I actually end up putting more weight on in the first 6 months as I eat all the forbidden food. I don't plan on doing that this time though as I'll be back to walking 4 miles a day on the school run pretty quickly. Also I have put 20lbs on this pregnancy so far but I started at my lowest weight of all three.

Have you had any growth scans this pregnancy? I had my first one today and it went really well, she's perfect and my team agreed I don't need to go back until my next scan in 5 weeks. Which is good as we go camping 15th July-15th August! I was prepared to cancel or shorten my trip but we're all so happy that we don't have to.

I'm envious that your so close to the end now!


----------



## misspriss

No weight gain since diagnosis here, maybe 1lb loss (it wavers). No growth scans and getting near the end, super tired all the time. Waiting on doctor now, will update more later.


----------



## misspriss

Baby measuring on track. Baby head down. 1cm dilated, 50% effaced, baby still high.

No high sugar readings in the past 30 days. Tired like I hit a brick wall at 36.5 weeks. Bags almost 100% packed (I packed up before my appointment, given my history, and will likely unpack parts of it)

Soooo tired of eating this diet and TBH I've been cheating a bit, but my numbers have still been good. I've added back in regular Dr Pepper in the mini cans and my body seems to handle it just fine.

I quit measuring so carefully on things, I just eyeball servings now instead of weighing, haven't had any issues.

I think part of my tiredness is that I really need more carbs and calories, I mean I haven't gained any weight in the entire third trimester - so that means the baby is taking FROM me for growth (because baby is growing fine), which is probably why I feel so depleted while still trying to care for my other children and my household. I've taken naps twice this week, just given the kids the tablet/phone and had them watch videos in bed with me (so I'd know if they ran off to do something they shouldn't). I quit my prenatal water aerobics because I haven't had the energy for that either.

I was telling DH, with only 10lbs net gain, if I leave the hospital with a 7-8lb baby and lose a placenta and what not, I'll probably leave the hospital weighing less than I did before I got pregnant, so no weight left to lose.

I'm just ready to sleep through the next 3 weeks and have this baby. I'm exhausted. I'm physically not capable of doing much. No nesting here, I have to pull it together to get a shower. The house is a disaster zone, there are folded or half folded clothes everywhere trying to keep the laundry done.


----------



## KRobbo

Ah you sound like how I felt before I went on insulin as I wasn't having any carbs at all and urine was full of ketones. At that point i'd only put about 6lb on which would have been all placenta etc. You only have such a short period of time to go now though so you can do it! (I was facing 18 weeks with no carbs at that point!). Don't worry about nesting and don't feel guilty about the IPad etc, they'll just enjoy being close to you and having this treat. Hopefully you'll go a little early and it'll all be over soon and you can eat anything you want. You could try upping your fat for more energy? Cheese, cream nuts, eggs, avacado - I live on all of these and my energy has finally returned (although I'm sure I'll be exhausted again when at your stage).


----------



## misspriss

KRobbo said:


> Ah you sound like how I felt before I went on insulin as I wasn't having any carbs at all and urine was full of ketones. At that point i'd only put about 6lb on which would have been all placenta etc. You only have such a short period of time to go now though so you can do it! (I was facing 18 weeks with no carbs at that point!). Don't worry about nesting and don't feel guilty about the IPad etc, they'll just enjoy being close to you and having this treat. Hopefully you'll go a little early and it'll all be over soon and you can eat anything you want. You could try upping your fat for more energy? Cheese, cream nuts, eggs, avacado - I live on all of these and my energy has finally returned (although I'm sure I'll be exhausted again when at your stage).

No, they don't enjoy it. Every day they beg to do things I can't do, or to go to their grandma's house, which is really pissing me off. Makes me feel like I'm not a good mother right now. My son is really acting out today. DD is fine. But DS has been a terror since he got up. All he is begging to do is play outside or go to grandma's house (he went yesterday while I was at the doctor, all afternoon).

I'm eating plenty of carbs, at least, I'm eating what I'm allowed with no issue. I haven't been logging because MFP keeps malfunctioning. I have been trying to enter my breakfast for nearly 45 minutes and I can't get it to work.

I've decided today I'm going to eat up to, but not go over my carb limits at each meal and snack. I routinely eat like 15g carb snacks when I could have up to 30, you know? So I'm going to have my 45g at breakfast, 30g at snack, 60g at lunch, 30g at snack, 60g at dinner, 30g at snack - no 15g snacks or 45g lunch, etc. Just get the max I can out without going over. Well just see.

And "so close" doesn't help me, the house is covered in half folded clean laundry that I didn't finish yesterday, the cloth diapers need washing, the dishes are piled up, the kids need to eat breakfast RIGHT NOW, soon they will need lunch, we don't have groceries for dinner....I can't just say "oh well, I've got a couple weeks left, I'll just rest and let everything go", that isn't how life works.


----------



## misspriss

Well coffee has helped a great deal this morning, so that is good. I did go over on my breakfast carbs by 7 carbs, oops....I thought I was counting right.

I have no idea what's up with MFP, I have to go on my phone to add foods, but I can't see the carb counts on the app so I then have to go online to see the carb counts.

I also realized I hadn't taken my magnesium in a few days, which helps with my mood. Probably not helping my poor mood.


----------

